# Free Cat - Fairfax Virginia - NOVA



## sweetpea (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi

Boo Boo is a great cat that needs a home. He is fully vetted and neutered. He was a stray and initially, it was believed that he was ferral, but he has taken to humans too quickly, so we think he must have been socialized as a kitten. He rubs his head up against your hand and wants to be where ever you are. It is believed that he could turn into a lapcat once he's in a permanent home. He is young (about 1 year).

Through no fault of his own, he is about to be put back on the street. He is a great cat, but the foster parents that took him in already have a permanent cat and she's a SISSY. Boo Boo is very friendly and tries to play with her but she doesn't understand. It freaks her out. And her hair has started falling out.

Does anyone have room for him? Even if it's just temporary fostering.
All the rescues in the area are full and we don't think this wonderful boy would show well in a cage at the shelter.

[email protected]


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Never, ever, give a cat away for free. This is a MAJOR No-No. Why? The majority of them are abused, left at a shelter where they are killed, or worse.. Like used for dog-baiting for the illegal sport of dog-fighting. Where they toughen the dog up by giving it an easy kill  Charge SOMETHING. If it's just $15.. Anything. Humans will most likely take care of something they had to buy than not!


----------



## sweetpea (Aug 8, 2004)

That's a nice opinion, but it is merely that, an opinion. If people are careful who they give the pet too and they check back on it occasionally, there is actually no need for an adoption fee. I have adoptedf 3 cats, with no fee, and none of them has ever been abused.

Although, in general I do agree with the principal you are advocating. When I see people giving away a free cat, I like to alert them to the possibility that it could be used for medical research and that they can charge $15 to avoid that. I do like to let them know that they need to be aware that SOME people are unscrupulous. But I don't tell people what to do. So far I've gotten thank you replies from everyone because I say it nicely. Most people don't take too kindly to orders and your post might have more impact if it was in the form of a suggestion, rather than an order. Just think about that for the future. ok?

Happy MLK day


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

I volunteer for two shelters now...and I see some BAD things. For example, we had a lady come in with newborn kittens and asked us to show her how to feed them. She said the neighbors cat has kittens, and they didn't want to deal with them, so they stuck the kittens outside and killed the mom(the neighbors have reported her thank god)!!!

The other shelter just accepted two abused cats. This lady found out her husband was abusing them and it was so bad that she needed to take one to the vet. Thankfully, she put her cats first and decided to surrender them. 

Please, please, charge some kind of adoption fee. 

Take Care,
Abhay


----------

